# como hacer un codificador octal a bcd



## jbr (May 13, 2011)

hola, buenas noches.
necesito hacer un codificador octal a bcd
existe algun chip que lo haga?
les agradeceria si me dicen el modelo del chip


----------



## MrCarlos (May 13, 2011)

Hola jbr

No creo que no hay un circuito integrado que haga esa conversión.
Sin embargo: de cuantos BIT’s es la entrada Octal ?

Podrías hacer ese codificador con un programa llamado Boole-Deusto. Busca por la red con ese nombre, bajalo he instálalo en tu PC. No es muy difícil el uso.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## clocko (May 14, 2011)

bueno como convertirias 8 datos a 10 ????????????????????????????????????????????? 
o como formarias con tres bits 10 combinaciones??????????

para que es que necesitas este circuito ¿es para mostralo en un display?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 14, 2011)

Hola Clocko

Es que no son tan solo 3 BIT’s en octal. Pueden ser... los que se requieran.
Del 0 al 7 no hay problema pero el 8 en BCD sería 10 en Octal el 9, sería 11 y así sucesivamente.
Ve este enlace:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_octal

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## clocko (May 14, 2011)

si tienes razon el 8 seria el 10 simplemente se omiten los demas numeros(8, 9), ahora si lo que se necesita es mostrarlo en uno o varios displays, un bcd a 7 segmentos como el 74ls48 funcionaria de la misma manera que funciona con 4 bits de entrada no creo que haya inconveniente


----------



## MrCarlos (May 14, 2011)

Hola clocko
Exacto clocko, el circuito que adjuntaste es un contador octal pero lo que está requiriendo jbr es un codificador octal a BCD.

Por eso le recomendé que buscara el Boole-Deusto pues este programa es para diseñar, entre otras cosas, los codificadores o decodificadores.

Sin embargo ese contador octal que adjuntaste le puede servir de ejemplo para diseñar su codificador.
Solo tendría que analizar las conexiones que están entre los 74LS90 y el Deco. 74LS48. Muy buen circuito clocko.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## popolpo (May 21, 2011)

ninguno sabe mejor no respondan che gente


----------



## pepechip (May 21, 2011)

Hola
Puedes utilizar este circuito.
http://www.microcontroladorespic.co...pic/decodificador-universal/tabla-verdad.html


----------



## slater pacheco (May 21, 2011)

Hola quiero ver si me pueden ayudar con un circuito que redusca la velocidad de un motorcito de casetera, esque lo necesito para contrar su velocidad para un miniasensor para un proyecto de fisica fundametal.... por su ayuda estare agradecido


----------



## MrCarlos (May 21, 2011)

Hola slater pacheco

Pero el tema aqui es: "Como hacer un decodificador octal a BCD"

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BKAR (May 22, 2011)

MMM Yo he echo de Binario a BCD con full TTLs..... como Introduces los datos en Octal?..Tas Seguro no te habras confundido? Byte a BCD (Byte=Grupo de 8 bits , no es lo mismo que OcTal)


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2011)

Hola BKAR

Ya hay varios mensajes para jbr lástima que ya no haya intervenido desde hace 1 semana.

El Byte en binario son 8 BIT’s para un número desde 0 hasta 15. para un número mayor se agregan más Bit’s pero el Byte aumenta de BIT’s.
Los valores de los BIT’s según su posición son: 8, 4, 2, 1. pero si el Byte es más grande en BIT’s entonces será Así:
Etc, 64, 32, 16, 8, 4, 2, 1. Crece al doble mientras más a la izquierda.

El Byte en BCD son SIEMPRE grupos de 8 BIT’s cuyo valor depende tambien de la posición del BIT en el Byte y en el número completo, Así:
800, 400, 200, 100. Centenas.
80, 40, 20, 10. Decenas.
8, 4, 2, 1. Unidades.

El Byte en Octal son 3 BIT’s por Byte. Puesto que en Octal solo existen los números entre 0 y 7 solo se requieren 3 BIT’s para sus representaciones.

De tal suerte que una secuencia en octal del 0 al 20 por ejemplo sería así:
0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20.
El valor de cada BIT en cada grupo sería así:
400, 200, 100. Centenas.
40, 20, 10. Unidades.
4, 2, 1. Unidades.
Puedes notar que los números 8 y 9 NO existen en un sistema de numeración OCTAL así como en binario NO existen los números del 2 al 9.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: El circuito para hacer la conversión que está requiriendo por el originador de este tema está en el mensaje #6. Otro circuito que pudiera servir es el adjuntado por clocko en su mensaje #5.


----------



## BKAR (May 22, 2011)

MrCarlos Nose xq escribiste una reseña de los pesos en binario y todo eso..... eso esta muy claro



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola BKAR
> .....PD: El circuito para hacer la conversión que está requiriendo por el originador de este tema está en el mensaje #6. Otro circuito que pudiera servir es el adjuntado por clocko en su mensaje #5.[/COLOR]



claro según el ckt  en el mensaje #6 o mensaje #5, a mi parecer es de un numero de n bits a BCD .... casi lo mismo de byte a bcd, yo hize un ckt parecido al del mensaje #5


----------

